# What do you do??



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

What are you legally supposed to do if a prohibited or under slot species dies during the fight?? Or you are cannot successfully revive them?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Watch him float away...


Jim


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

What if Fwc is around?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Watch him float away...

Jim


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

i know its sad, but he is giving you the right advice, better for you to let it float away, if you keep it it costs around $500...


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

That is how it is in Michigan too, if it is short, let it float away, the DNR doesn't care what the reason is, if it is short, your going to get a ticket.

Kevin


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

True. Dont get caught trying to keep it, or you are in trouble. As long as you release it right away, whether dead or alive, you are ok. Like Jim said, watch it float away...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Illegal Fish*

First; use adequate gear so you don't overstress the fish. Get it in as fast as possible.

Then; use a disgorger to unhook it and let it go without lengthy exposure for pictures!

As previously advised; if it either moves or doesn't; let it go!

That steely-eyed Game Warden is unsympathetic and it will cost megabucks. C2


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

penn 10/0 said:


> i know its sad, but he is giving you the right advice, better for you to let it float away, if you keep it it costs around $500...


Might be more depending on species plus they may confiscate all your gear. It sucks, but don't try it.

Good luck,
Alex


----------

